# [SOLVED]xulrunner i monodevelop - problem z kompilacją

## marg1

Witam wszystkich  :Wink: 

Otóż mam problem z kompilacją zależności dla monodevelop, m.in. takimi jak libproxy:

```
Building CXX object libproxy/CMakeFiles/libproxy.dir/modules/ignore_hostname.cpp.o

Building CXX object libproxy/CMakeFiles/libproxy.dir/modules/ignore_ip.cpp.o

[ 75%] Building CXX object libproxy/CMakeFiles/libproxy.dir/modules/pacrunner_mozjs.cpp.o

[ 80%] Building CXX object libproxy/CMakeFiles/libproxy.dir/modules/wpad_dns_alias.cpp.o

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/libproxy-0.4.6-r1/work/libproxy-0.4.6/libproxy/modules/pacrunner_mozjs.cpp:34:0:

/usr/include/xulrunner-2.0/jsapi.h:828:5: warning: unused parameter ‘cx’

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/libproxy-0.4.6-r1/work/libproxy-0.4.6/libproxy/modules/pacrunner_mozjs.cpp:34:0:

/usr/include/xulrunner-2.0/jsapi.h:3766:1: warning: unused parameter ‘cx’

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/libproxy-0.4.6-r1/work/libproxy-0.4.6/libproxy/modules/pacrunner_mozjs.cpp:34:0:

/usr/include/xulrunner-2.0/jsapi.h:3806:1: warning: unused parameter ‘cx’

/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/libproxy-0.4.6-r1/work/libproxy-0.4.6/libproxy/modules/pacrunner_mozjs.cpp: In function ‘JSBool dnsResolve(JSContext*, JSObject*, uintN, jsval*, jsval*)’:

/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/libproxy-0.4.6-r1/work/libproxy-0.4.6/libproxy/modules/pacrunner_mozjs.cpp:47:75: error: ‘JS_GetStringBytes’ was not declared in this scope

/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/libproxy-0.4.6-r1/work/libproxy-0.4.6/libproxy/modules/pacrunner_mozjs.cpp:69:59: error: ‘JS_NewString’ was not declared in this scope

/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/libproxy-0.4.6-r1/work/libproxy-0.4.6/libproxy/modules/pacrunner_mozjs.cpp: In function ‘JSBool myIpAddress(JSContext*, JSObject*, uintN, jsval*, jsval*)’:

/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/libproxy-0.4.6-r1/work/libproxy-0.4.6/libproxy/modules/pacrunner_mozjs.cpp:81:65: error: ‘JS_NewString’ was not declared in this scope

/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/libproxy-0.4.6-r1/work/libproxy-0.4.6/libproxy/modules/pacrunner_mozjs.cpp: At global scope:

/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/libproxy-0.4.6-r1/work/libproxy-0.4.6/libproxy/modules/pacrunner_mozjs.cpp:97:1: warning: missing initializer for member ‘JSClass::reserved’

/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/libproxy-0.4.6-r1/work/libproxy-0.4.6/libproxy/modules/pacrunner_mozjs.cpp: In constructor ‘mozjs_pacrunner::mozjs_pacrunner(std::string, const libproxy::url&)’:

/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/libproxy-0.4.6-r1/work/libproxy-0.4.6/libproxy/modules/pacrunner_mozjs.cpp:118:77: error: invalid conversion from ‘JSBool (*)(JSContext*, JSObject*, uintN, jsval*, jsval*)’ to ‘JSBool (*)(JSContext*, uintN, jsval*)’

/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/libproxy-0.4.6-r1/work/libproxy-0.4.6/libproxy/modules/pacrunner_mozjs.cpp:118:77: error:   initializing argument 4 of ‘JSFunction* JS_DefineFunction(JSContext*, JSObject*, const char*, JSBool (*)(JSContext*, uintN, jsval*), uintN, uintN)’

/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/libproxy-0.4.6-r1/work/libproxy-0.4.6/libproxy/modules/pacrunner_mozjs.cpp:119:79: error: invalid conversion from ‘JSBool (*)(JSContext*, JSObject*, uintN, jsval*, jsval*)’ to ‘JSBool (*)(JSContext*, uintN, jsval*)’

/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/libproxy-0.4.6-r1/work/libproxy-0.4.6/libproxy/modules/pacrunner_mozjs.cpp:119:79: error:   initializing argument 4 of ‘JSFunction* JS_DefineFunction(JSContext*, JSObject*, const char*, JSBool (*)(JSContext*, uintN, jsval*), uintN, uintN)’

/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/libproxy-0.4.6-r1/work/libproxy-0.4.6/libproxy/modules/pacrunner_mozjs.cpp: In member function ‘virtual std::string mozjs_pacrunner::run(const libproxy::url&)’:

/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/libproxy-0.4.6-r1/work/libproxy-0.4.6/libproxy/modules/pacrunner_mozjs.cpp:150:68: error: ‘JS_NewString’ was not declared in this scope

/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/libproxy-0.4.6-r1/work/libproxy-0.4.6/libproxy/modules/pacrunner_mozjs.cpp:158:79: error: ‘JS_GetStringBytes’ was not declared in this scope

make[2]: *** [libproxy/CMakeFiles/libproxy.dir/modules/pacrunner_mozjs.cpp.o] Błąd 1

make[1]: *** [libproxy/CMakeFiles/libproxy.dir/all] Błąd 2

make: *** [all] Błąd 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: net-libs/libproxy-0.4.6-r1 failed (compile phase):

 *   Make failed!

 *
```

Wynika z tego, że brakuje jakiejś javy, próbowałem poszukać czegoś konkretnego w google, jednak nie znalazłem niczego, co by mnie naprowadziło, o jaką dokładnie javę chodzi.

Może ktoś wie?  :Smile: 

Z góry dzięki za pomoc.

Acha ~amd64.

[SOLVED]

xulrunner 2.0_Beta10 był przyczyną tego problemu  :Smile: 

xulrunner 2.0_Beta12 już nie stwarza tego typu problemów.

----------

